# Cracked Beak



## Pokeymeg (May 22, 2013)

Hey guys...Dante is doing rather well, but he's had a couple things pop up that I'd love to get opinions on!

First up is his cracked beak. I just noticed it this morning. It isn't bothering him. Do I need to do anything about it?

Second is that thing on his eye. It's been there for a little while, but it wasn't bothering him so I left it mostly alone. I've put some terramycin on and gently rubbed it with a Q tip - I thought maybe it was some dead skin since his head is on the brink of shedding....but is it an eyelid?


----------



## yagyujubei (May 22, 2013)

The beak looks OK. I think that the chip will fall off soon, already looks detached. I don't think I'd be concerned with the eyelid either, looks like it might be a scale.


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 22, 2013)

So is the chip something that will grow back? Is this a normal thing?

The thing on his eye has been there for about a month, but I guess ill just leave it alone for however long it takes to go away/fall off. It still seems pretty well attached.


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 22, 2013)

Update: that chip in his beak fell off - You were right, jubei, about it falling off soon! Does anyone knoe if that will grow back?


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (May 22, 2013)

Yes it will grow back! 

I take my Tyrone to the vet and have his beak dremmeled... For some reason his beak grows really fast! It is only $15 and well worth the trip. I DO NOT recommend you cut it with clippers! This can cause chipping and splitting! Some people dremmel the beaks them selves, but you can take to much off, it would be like cutting your fingernails to short..it would be sore and bleed and be prone to infection. 
I also have cuttlefish bones for him to wear down his beak as well as feeding him on some sandstone or slate. These may help wear his beak down so it doesn't get long and start chipping.


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Cracked Beak*



Watsonpartyof4 said:


> Yes it will grow back!
> 
> I take my Tyrone to the vet and have his beak dremmeled... For some reason his beak grows really fast! It is only $15 and well worth the trip. I DO NOT recommend you cut it with clippers! This can cause chipping and splitting! Some people dremmel the beaks them selves, but you can take to much off, it would be like cutting your fingernails to short..it would be sore and bleed and be prone to infection.
> I also have cuttlefish bones for him to wear down his beak as well as feeding him on some sandstone or slate. These may help wear his beak down so it doesn't get long and start chipping.



Oh I take Dante to the vet as well to get his beak trimmed! He hates cuttlebones, the bum. I dont have the nerves to try trimming his beak myself....I was just surprised that this was on the side (I guess his jaw rather than his beak?) Wanted to make sure that would grow back the same way as the beak


----------

